# Husband posting unconsented pics/vids online



## separated and scared (May 19, 2012)

I've been separated from my abusive husband now for over 1 year. I found out that since I left him he's been posting nude pics/vids that he took of me while we were together for the past 5 years. I didn't know that half of the vids even existed. Now he's bashing me and posting me all over porn sites. I'm tired of hiding from him, tired of being scared of him. I'm certainly tired of people finding me online and confronting me about it. Is there anything at all I can do to make him stop? Anyone I can go to? I don't have the money right now for a divorce so I'm still hanging on. Isn't this still illegal even if i consented for the pics and 2 of the videos to be taken.. but I NEVER agreed for them to be posted online. Please help me, I'd greatly appreciate it all.

Add'l info: He has been known to forge my signature on documents using photo shop. He got my sig from the first set of divorce papers I signed for him.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

1. Get proof/make copies of the vids he put up.

2. Contact an attorney.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Like Keko said, get proof and sue this POS.


----------

